# Prescribed but overthinking?



## dettos01 (Nov 1, 2022)

So I have had a few bloodtests the last 3 years and they have all been conisistant with high FSH and LH.  T was always on the "low end" acording to my PC (250 - 280, the last one did hit 400).  Feel off, brain fog, lack of drive, reduced sex drive, softer erections and less sensitive (cant finish sometimes).  Found a urologist who treats and actually takes TRT....and he prescribed me test cypionate (200 mg/ml)...shots twice a week @ 0.35 ml each.  
Now I am hesitant....getting on this for the rest of my life.  Can i live with any side effects (especially hair loss!!) and be patient enough to dial in my protocol?  Now asking myself if I really feel bad enough or should I train harder, eat cleaner and stay off TRT.  Any personal experiences would be beneficial.  Like I said,...I tend to overthink things.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

You are overthinking things. Being on TRT has been nothing but a positive experience for me. Hairloss is genetic; you aren't going to go bald if you weren't already going to be bald.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 1, 2022)

dettos01 said:


> So I have had a few bloodtests the last 3 years and they have all been conisistant with high FSH and LH.  T was always on the "low end" acording to my PC (250 - 280, the last one did hit 400).  Feel off, brain fog, lack of drive, reduced sex drive, softer erections and less sensitive (cant finish sometimes).  Found a urologist who treats and actually takes TRT....and he prescribed me test cypionate (200 mg/ml)...shots twice a week @ 0.35 ml each.
> Now I am hesitant....getting on this for the rest of my life.  Can i live with any side effects (especially hair loss!!) and be patient enough to dial in my protocol?  Now asking myself if I really feel bad enough or should I train harder, eat cleaner and stay off TRT.  Any personal experiences would be beneficial.  Like I said,...I tend to overthink things.


With the side effects you have on low T and the fact you have a urologist willing to prescribe it, you should be extremely happy with what you have. I believe you will be thankful after starting treatment and seeing the results of a normal testosterone level. You may not experience any or many side effects, such as hair loss.


----------



## dettos01 (Nov 1, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> With the side effects you have on low T and the fact you have a urologist willing to prescribe it, you should be extremely happy with what you have. I believe you will be thankful after starting treatment and seeing the results of a normal testosterone level. You may not experience any or many side effects, such as hair loss.


Very true...I am thankful I found a DR. that is knowledgeable and is on it himself.  The hospital pharmacy had all the supplies and had my scripts filled within 15 minutes of leaving the DR. office.  Insurance wont pay but the cost is reasonable.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

You're going to laugh at this thread very soon. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## DLTBB (Nov 1, 2022)

So you've been tested for 3 years, it is confirmed that your hormones are out of whack, it's lowering your quality of life, you've been prescribed a solution to fix this by a medical professional and now you're not sure if you want to take it? By all means you can continue to piss around with herbs and supplements and continue to have no motivation or sex drive, but I'd be grabbing that vial of Test with both arms and injecting it as fast as possible if I was you.


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Nov 1, 2022)

You won't know until you try. I personally don't know any guy who regretted going on TRT.

To be clear, you're going to be prescribed 200mg a week total? It looks a bit confusing to me when you typed 200mg/mL shots twice a week which appears to be 400mg altogether. Even at just 200mg per week that's a higher than average therapeutic dose. I just started seeing a new doctor who is also a bodybuilder and prescribed me the same dose. So now I'm up from 150mg to 200mg a week and I'm liking how I feel on it a lot.

Training harder and eating cleaner won't restore natural testosterone levels to a more ideal total/free number. In fact, I think it could possibly exasperate the low test even more by overtraining and creating an unhealthy relationship with your food intake.

I am pretty much bald and have been for ten years. So I now buzz my head for that Mr. Clean look. I get told a lot that I look like Vin Diesel but better looking, 😁 which I am perfectly fine with.  But I'm also in my early 50's and baldness is genetic from one's mother's side of the family; which is the case with mine. Maybe some guys here who use topicals like Minoxidil as a preventative for hair loss can chime in to say if it helps them or not. Stay away from Finasteride which can cause ED issues among a lot of other problems. In my case I really don't care anymore. So I don't even attempt to reverse it.

Lastly, I'm confident your sex drive and sexual functioning are going to greatly improve. You'll be hooked and you won't look back.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are overthinking things. Being on TRT has been nothing but a positive experience for me. Hairloss is genetic; you aren't going to go bald if you weren't already going to be bald.


ehhhh maybe with test, but i hear this spouted all over the place. 
i have ZERO MPB or even receding hairlines in my family, on either side, and my hairline receded drastically from my prep.
so i feel like DHT's overcome the whole genetic thing


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> ehhhh maybe with test, but i hear this spouted all over the place.
> i have ZERO MPB or even receding hairlines in my family, on either side, and my hairline receded drastically from my prep.
> so i feel like DHT's overcome the whole genetic thing


You're not wrong but he did ask about TRT.

Also genetics are a funny thing. It's always possible for someone in the lineage to express a recessive gene at any point. Luck of the draw.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> You won't know until you try. I personally don't know any guy who regretted going on TRT.
> 
> To be clear, you're going to be prescribed 200mg a week total? It looks a bit confusing to me when you typed 200mg/mL shots twice a week which appears to be 400mg altogether. Even at just 200mg per week that's a higher than average therapeutic dose. I just started seeing a new doctor who is also a bodybuilder and prescribed me the same dose. So now I'm up from 150mg to 200mg a week and I'm liking how I feel on it a lot.
> 
> ...


Looks like 140 mg/week to me....

"TRT....and he prescribed me test cypionate (200 mg/ml)...shots twice a week @ 0.35 ml each."


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're not wrong but he did ask about TRT.
> 
> Also genetics are a funny thing. It's always possible for someone in the lineage to express a recessive gene at any point. Luck of the draw.


Yeah my older brothers all have a full head of hair from my moms side and I got the toilet bowl hair line and chrome dome from my pops , genetics can suck a dick lol


----------



## 1bigun11 (Nov 1, 2022)

Bald is beautiful, lol


----------



## dettos01 (Nov 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Looks like 140 mg/week to me....
> 
> "TRT....and he prescribed me test cypionate (200 mg/ml)...shots twice a week @ 0.35 ml each."


yes, that is correct.....0.35 ml twice a week.


----------



## dettos01 (Nov 2, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> So you've been tested for 3 years, it is confirmed that your hormones are out of whack, it's lowering your quality of life, you've been prescribed a solution to fix this by a medical professional and now you're not sure if you want to take it? By all means you can continue to piss around with herbs and supplements and continue to have no motivation or sex drive, but I'd be grabbing that vial of Test with both arms and injecting it as fast as possible if I was you.


You are right!!! Just getting cold feet now that i actually have the script!  Also, trying to be as educated as possible (which is why I am on this site) Because no matter what you (I) are in charge and the advocate for our health care.....I just want to stay as informed as possible so I can communicate better with my doctor.  We had a great talk and he made me comfortable so far...he is all about how I feel more than the exact numbers as everyone is different .  He has some guys that feel great in the 600 range and some that need to be around 1,000.  Thanks for the response and Im sure I will have more questions/concerns as I begin this journey


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 2, 2022)

dettos01 said:


> You are right!!! Just getting cold feet now that i actually have the script!  Also, trying to be as educated as possible (which is why I am on this site) Because no matter what you (I) are in charge and the advocate for our health care.....I just want to stay as informed as possible so I can communicate better with my doctor.  We had a great talk and he made me comfortable so far...he is all about how I feel more than the exact numbers as everyone is different .  He has some guys that feel great in the 600 range and some that need to be around 1,000.  Thanks for the response and Im sure I will have more questions/concerns as I begin this journey


Absolutely! Talk to your doctor first and foremost, but always feel free to run his words and any questions you have by us. Many are on either doctor, clinic, or self prescribed TRT.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 2, 2022)

dettos01 said:


> So I have had a few bloodtests the last 3 years and they have all been conisistant with high FSH and LH.  T was always on the "low end" acording to my PC (250 - 280, the last one did hit 400).  Feel off, brain fog, lack of drive, reduced sex drive, softer erections and less sensitive (cant finish sometimes).  Found a urologist who treats and actually takes TRT....and he prescribed me test cypionate (200 mg/ml)...shots twice a week @ 0.35 ml each.
> Now I am hesitant....getting on this for the rest of my life.  Can i live with any side effects (especially hair loss!!) and be patient enough to dial in my protocol?  Now asking myself if I really feel bad enough or should I train harder, eat cleaner and stay off TRT.  Any personal experiences would be beneficial.  Like I said,...I tend to overthink things.


You have another thread from almost two years ago stating you started trt through a clinic.


----------



## dettos01 (Nov 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You have another thread from almost two years ago stating you started trt through a clinic.


You are correct....then backed out due to costs and my lack of education on the process.  I decided that I wanted to go through my doctor.  Ran the labs and he was adamant that I was good and on the low end of testosterone.  I then went through an online lab and had blood drawn locally to get full results.  Discussed the results with my PC and he didnt know what LH and FSH was!  SO then started looking for a Urologist and found one and here I am.. Now have the script and a doctor.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 9, 2022)

dettos01 said:


> You are correct....then backed out due to costs and my lack of education on the process.  I decided that I wanted to go through my doctor.  Ran the labs and he was adamant that I was good and on the low end of testosterone.  I then went through an online lab and had blood drawn locally to get full results.  Discussed the results with my PC and he didnt know what LH and FSH was!  SO then started looking for a Urologist and found one and here I am.. Now have the script and a doctor.


sounds like you ended up finding what you were looking for after all.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2022)

Starting TRT changed my life.  The only regret I have is not starting it sooner.  The dose he has you on is truly replacement.  Think of it as enabling you to feel 18 again.


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 20, 2022)

The only thing I dont like about it is that hair grows on my back.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 20, 2022)

I had hair that was literally too thick and very straight before TRT. It immediately became extremely curly and started thinning. Ill be shaving my head within a year Im sure. 

Having said that, my total was 515 when I started and I would NEVER go back!


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 20, 2022)

I was below 200 before. yes same here ill never go back.  It's magic.


----------

